# Grunts



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Anybody have tips on how to prepare Grunts?
maybe not for this time but I've been catching alot


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

light seasoning, beer battered, and deep fried. can't go wrong with it.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I'll skip the beer but thanks.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

any tips on how to PROPERLY fillet a fish we didn't do such a good job


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

sharp knife helps...get mine pro sharpened...about $1 each...


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Here  is one of the better on-line links for filleting fish in general.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

rattler said:


> sharp knife helps...get mine pro sharpened...about $1 each...



FYI...Farm Fresh Meat Dept. will do it for free, not that $1 is a bad price!


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Dixie719 said:


> FYI...Farm Fresh Meat Dept. will do it for free, not that $1 is a bad price!


But the prices in there will make up for that free knife sharpening!


----------

